
Jobs/Idea site for Ycomb folks (in development, suggestions welcome!) - jaggederest
http://jobs.jaggederest.com/
======
ivan
Be careful otherwise you will "twitter" soon because of huge load :) If you
wish, I can create a css for you as you mentioned on your site.

------
jaggederest
I did this yesterday and deployed today, it's a standard rails app. User
Authentication is done by acts_as_authenticated

Feel free to add items to the site for 'jobs' you'd like me to do. I envision
it growing, and I'm working on making the body text wikified right now.

All apologies to reddit and news.YC for ripping off the votable-items format
:)

~~~
jaggederest
Also, source is available at <http://www.jaggederest.com/jobs/svn/>

Commit access if you ask nice? Or something?

Note that is the development version, the production version is deployed in a
different fashion (config mostly). So don't go trying to 'hack' that user on
the server itself.

~~~
juwo
1) Is this a jobs board?

2) What competitive advantage do you have? Over the dozens (more?) already out
there?

Suggestion: Is it possible to write a meta bot, so that when a visitor to your
site types in the job keywords, then your bot will log in (using _your_
login), to say, monster.com and retrieve the relevant 'records', then log in
to dice, then log in to....?

Then you can post the _summarized_ results. "Go to dice for Usability analyst.
OR, Post your resume at npost.com/founderfinder.com for a cofounder"

IMHO, that will be very useful. Monster et. al. wont sue you either, because
you arent cloaking their stuff in yours'.

~~~
jaggederest
There's already a site like this, check out indeed.com

I'm trying to think more about what I would want in terms of relationships,
e.g. what kind of company is it, what kind of person am I hiring. Search is
pretty well dead, I mean, even google's gotten into the vertical jobsearch
market.

I'd like to make this something more like rubyrockstars or joel's board, but
with better features. Right now those sites are essentially a bad craigslist
clone.

------
kyro
Nice job.

Something much needed and wanted by people having trouble looking for co-
founders, etc.

Hopefully this will bloom into a reliable resource and network.

Do others a favor and vote this up so they're aware of this potential tool.

